
SpaceX – NROL-76 Launch Webcast [video] - cjnicholls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xvs4tJ3qegM
======
CarolineW
HOLD

24 hour ...

A sensor issue on the first stage, backup launch window tomorrow at the same
time - today's launch is scrubbed.

